# Gold coast living



## beswick35 (May 10, 2012)

Hello me and my family are hoping to move to the gold coast in November I have been offered a job and been told to look to rent in gold coast or north of there could any one tell me where the best place to be with two children aged 3 and 5
Thank you


----------



## Abbi (Sep 3, 2012)

for the age of the children i would recommend broadbeach/mermaid beach area...there is a great primary school there that my family have been too (broadbeach state school), there are so many parks/playgrounds in the area, the beach is just on your doorstep! but the whole of the gold coast is amazing so i hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## beswick35 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for the info will bear the area in mind just a little high on prices but will now what amount of money when we get there but thanks anyhow


----------

